# Format vidéo commun entre Apple TV et décodeur Orange UHD86



## Hammett (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je m'attelle à la mise en place d'un média center !  

Je suis chez Orange et l'interface du décodeur UHD86 est minimaliste, mais les formats proposés me conviennent.  Une alternative pourrait être dinstaller le boitier Apple TV. Celui-ci sappuie sur iTunes et son interface graphique « humaine » et fait l'unanimité à la maison, son seul et gros défaut est  n nombre de format minimaliste. 

Reste que dans ce cas, il faudrait un format de fichier qui permette de lire un film sur chaque environnement. 
Actuellement mes films sont en Mpeg2, il me faut donc les convertir. Je vais utiliser un soft du nom de ImToo. Sauf que la question qui me taraude est la suivante : quel format commun choisir ? 

Chez *Apple*, lApple TV accepte les formats suivants :  
- Vidéo au format H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec audio au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s par canal, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
- Vidéo au format MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov

Chez Orange, le *décodeur* accepte les formats suivants : 
- Conteneurs (vidéo et audio) : MP4
- Codecs vidéo MPEG4-AVC HP@L4.1 : 0.5 Mb/s to 20 Mb/s, CBR and VBR, MPEG4-AVC HP@L4.2: 0.5 Mb/s to 20 Mb/s, CBR and VBR

Les formats Apple et Orange sont-ils identiques ? Avant de me lancer, il me faudrait cette certitude. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

Pas mal comme premier post....


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Mai 2011)

Une solution simple :
- Vous téléchargez HandBrake (gratuit)
- Vous encodez une de vos vidéos en utilisant le Preset AppleTV2 et vous tentez de la visionner sur votre décodeur UHD86...

Sinon, après tout dépend de votre environnement informatique. Si ce dernier est envahi de iBidules (iPad, iPhone, iPod touch...), l'achat d'une AppleTV peut se justifier pour homogénéiser votre parc et minimiser le nombre de version de vos films, sinon et en particulier si vous êtes un adepte des fichier mkv, un "bête" disque dur multimédia est probablement plus logique...



Laurent F


----------



## Hammett (12 Mai 2011)

Je commence à être envahi de ibidules. Mon soft d'encodage est Imtoo, qui encode en format Apple TV.
La solution coule donc de source.


----------



## Hammett (16 Mai 2011)

Sur Handbrake, une question sur le format de sortie. 

Le format "universal" est-il compatible pour l'ensemble des  iBidules et pour l'Apple TV ? Nonobstant le problème de taille de fichier, car le but est de ne convertir qu'un fois mes fichiers.
C'est ce que semble dire ce point de la doc : 
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/BuiltInPresets#universal
Mais, c'est vraiment pour avoir un avis avec du vécu.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Juin 2011)

Hammett a dit:


> Sur Handbrake, une question sur le format de sortie.
> 
> Le format "universal" est-il compatible pour l'ensemble des  iBidules et pour l'Apple TV ? Nonobstant le problème de taille de fichier, car le but est de ne convertir qu'un fois mes fichiers.
> C'est ce que semble dire ce point de la doc :
> ...



Le format AppleTV2 est compatible avec tous les iBidules disposant d'un processeur A4 ou A5, mais pas avec l'AppleTV1... Par contre resteront sur le bord de la route les iPod Classique...

C'est "LE" meilleur compromis  qualité/taille pour ceux qui possèdent les appareils sus-cités. Pour celui qui a une AppleTV1, c'est plus compliqué (cf. ma contribution dans la discussion relative aux réglages de HandBrake dans ce forum)...



Laurent F


----------



## Hammett (12 Juin 2011)

Merci pour cette utile précision.


----------

